

Multiple Ruby gems vulnerable to XML/YAML parsing vulnerabilities - jfirebaugh
https://gist.github.com/4532291

======
jfirebaugh
Please comment on the gist with any additional libraries (public and patched
vulnerabilities only please). I'll keep it updated.

